# 72 endura bumper grill mesh



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Are the grill mesh the same for 71 and 72 or are they different sizes and can't be interchanged? I have the 72 housing and I have 71 assemblies with the mesh. I thought I could use the mesh from the 71 in the 72, but I may be wrong because it seems the 72 might have to be smaller.


----------

